# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Anybody try hydroxzine

## Cassie

Recently picked up the prescription for anxiety. It?s A PRN up to 3 times a day, but I'm too scared to take it. Has anyone had any negative side effects? Anybody see good results with this medication. 
Let me know, please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

It's basically like mild Benadryl, it calms you down, without many / much of a side effect. I've been directed to take it for vertigo at one point and it worked OK.

----------

